# Portable SSD format??



## Sang O Lee (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi guys. I was trying to format my external SSD (Samsung T7), but I'm not sure which format I should choose between NTFS and exFAT. I've searched and found out that NTFS is good for windows usage, and exFAT to be used in Macs, phones, and etc. 

But I recall that my another external HDD (WD Passport) was originally formatted as NTFS, but samsung T7s was originally formatted as exFAT. Does this mean that SSDs benefit more from exFAT?

I'm planning on using it for sample libraries and only within Windows.. then go with NTFS?


----------



## thorwald (Feb 21, 2021)

Sang O Lee said:


> I'm planning on using it for sample libraries and only within Windows.. then go with NTFS?


Absolutely. Unless you are planning to share the drive between non-Windows and Windows devices, NTFS should be your first choice.


----------

